# J.C.Higgins-Rollen



## Hecht100+ (11. Februar 2020)

J.C.Higgins Rollen



Dieser Rollenname wurde von der Firma Sears, Roebuck & Company als großes Handelsunternehmen für Sport und Freizeitartikel gebraucht. Nach 1945 bis 1980 war diese Firma dann zum größten Einzelhändler in den Vereinigten Staaten ausgebaut worden. Es wurden auch andere Freizeitsparten mit diesem Namen beworben. Die Angelrollen wurden von verschiedenen Herstellern, z.B. Shakespeare, Tamco(Canada), Penn, Ocean City oder Bronson hergestellt. Der Name J.C.Higgins geht auf den realen Buchhalter Higgins zurück, der viele Jahre für Sears arbeitete und dort bis zum Vicepräsident aufstieg.

Die später vorgestellte Rolle J.C.Higgins 400 wurde von der Firma Bronson Reel Company hergestellt. Nachfolgend noch einige Informationen zu diesem Rollenhersteller.

Die Firma Bronson wurde 1922 vom ehemaligen Vertriebschef von Skakespeare, E.J.McMahon gegründet. Im Laufe der Zeit wurde Bronson durch Zukauf immer größer und am Anfang des zweiten Weltkrieges wurden 130 verschiedene Modelle produziert, bei bis zu 3000 Rollen am Tag. Es wurde z.B. auch die J.A.Coxe Reel Co. aufgekauft, die bekannt für ihre ausgezeichneten Salzwasserrollen war. Dadurch konnte Bronson auch ab 1933 erschwingliche Salzwasserrollen produzieren, die für eine wirtschaftliche Sicherheit und Abnahmen auf dem amerikanischen Markt sorgten. Nach dem Eintritt der USA in den zweiten Weltkrieg wurde die Rollenproduktion zu Gunsten einer Kriegsproduktion eingestellt. Die Rollenproduktion wurde dann 1946 wieder aufgenommen, aber die Modelle wurden weniger.

In den 1940er und 50er Jahren galt Bronson als der größte Angelrollenhersteller der Welt mit einer Tagesproduktion von 9000 Rollen und einer Jahresproduktion von über 1 Millionen Rollen. In dieser Hochphase spezialisierte man sich auf große Handelsketten, die dann die Rollen unter ihrem eigenen Namen verkauften.

Auf Grund starker Konkurenz und kleiner werdenen Umsatz wechselte die Firma in der nächsten Jahren öfters den Besitzer, bis sie im Jahre 1967 an True Temper Corp. verkauft wurde und etwas später dann ganz geschlossen wurde. Bis ca. 1970 wurden die Rollen dann noch von True Temper verkauft.

Das Problem ist, eine von Bronson für Sears hergestellte Rolle an ihrer Nummer zu Identifizieren.


Die Lagernummern oder Katalognummern weichen von den Modellnummern ab, die auf der Rolle stehen.
Manche gleiche Rollen habe unterschiedliche Modellnummern
Es kann die gleiche Modellnummer auch mehreren Herstellern zugeordnet worden sein.
Änderung der Modellnummer , um ein verbessertes Modell optisch anzutäuschen.


Die J.C.Higgins 400 Nr. 537.28800 von Bronson.

Hier stelle ich euch die Rolle vor:

Die „400“ ist eine schöne Multirolle aus den 1960er Jahren. Sie hat zwei glockenförmige Kurbelknäufe, die marmoriert sind. Ihr Getriebe-Seitenteil ist auf der Außenseite zweireihig gerädelt. Sie hat eine Schnurführung (Level-Wind) und auf der Seitenplatte ist „JCHiggins 400“ eingestanzt. Die Original-Verchromung ist lt. Internet satiniert, ich würde mehr auf glänzend tippen. Unter dem Rollenfuß steht die Herkunftsbezeichnung Made in USA und die Zahlenfolge 07 und 7. Bei früheren Rollen bedeutete zum Beispiel die eingestanzte Zahl 39 , das die Rolle 1939 gebaut wurde. Das kann bei 07 aber nicht sein. Die Rolle wiegt ca. 240 Gramm, ist 10 cm breit und 6 cm hoch und hat eine Übersetzung von 1:4. Ein Freilauf ist auch nicht vorhanden, man kann sie entweder wie eine Centrepin fischen oder zum Schleppen nehmen. Sie ist sehr leichtläufig und besteht außer den Griffen komplett aus Metall. Die Spule ist ein Gemisch aus Aluminium und Stahl, wo aufgrund von feuchter Schnur wohl eine starke Korrosion stattgefunden hat. An der Seitenplatte ist noch ein Schalter für die Knarre angebracht, die laut und deutlich ihre Arbeit bei Bedarf aufnimmt.







 ( Seitendeckel mit Modellnummer )








( Seitendeckel mit Beschriftung )





( Einzelteile )


























( 5 Bilder, vorne, hinten, rechts ,links, oben )


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Februar 2020)

Ein paar Randnotizen...


Bronson wurde 1922 von Edward J. McMahon und William Schmid gegründet.
1931 kaufte Bronson die bekannte Meisselbach Catucci Reel Company
1934 erwarb Bronson die J.A. Coxe Reel Company mit ihrem Sitz in Californien
1943 kaufte Richard P. McMahon die Firma von seinem Vater Edward ab
1944 verkaufte er die Firma bereits wieder an McAleer Manufacturing Company of Rochester in Minnesota
1950 änderte McAleer den Firmennamen in "Higbie Manufacturing Company" um
1952 wurde die erste Stationärrolle vorgestellt, die Bronson Flipper model 100, sowie das sogenannte 4-way modell 200
1963 wurde die Rollensparte von Bronson Specialties aufgekauft
1967 übernahm True Temper die Rollensparte

Es gibt nicht viele Stationärrollen die Bronson mal gefertigt hat, darunter aber durchaus interessante Modelle.


Bronson Black Hawk 264, gefertigt von Shakespeare USA
Bronson Sea Wolf 290, gefertigt von Shakespeare USA
Beide Rollen wurden von 1964-66 gefertigt, als Shakespeare auch noch selber Rollen in den Staaten baute (zb Maroons)


Turbo-Bronson, verkauft durch Sportex (Germany/England)
Uni-Spin 210/215, gebaut von Daiwa in Japan
Bronson 220-250, gebaut von Daiwa in Japan
Die Turbo wurde von 1962-66 gebaut, die Uni-Spin und 220-250 in den späten 60ern.


----------



## Dübel (16. Februar 2020)

Wieder ein toller Bericht!

Ich sollte auch mal meine Multirollen rauskramen und sehen, ob sie sich sinnvoll verwenden lassen.


----------

